# 1976 710 wagon WILL NOT IDLE. plz help



## lunchbaux (Dec 12, 2010)

i have a 1976 710 with a L20B that wont idle, it runs great except when at idle, whenever im not pressing the gas it will stay at 500 RPM's for about 1.5 seconds then starts to drop until it finally dies (takes about 5 sec). It usually idles at about 800RPM's. I have read my haynes manual and cant figure it out. can anyone please help me get this right. i need this car to get me back and fourth to work.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would start by checking the basics, ie check the fuel level through the window on the bowl of the carburator (it should be right in the middle), check for vacuum leaks (hoses, intake gasket, carb base), and make sure it's good tune-up wise (spark plugs, wires, cap, filters, etc.). If all that looks good, it's possible that you may have dirt in the carb and may be time for a carb rebuild.


----------



## lunchbaux (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks. im pretty sure its time for a rebuild but not for sure because theres 2 nozzles on the carb very close to eachother for hoses but both are plugged and the "carb" nozzle on the carbon canister is plugged... should they all be connected?


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

You can always get a couple cans of spray carb cleaner and have someone rev the engine while you slowly spray them down into the carb (all the various jets etc). It probably won't help, but if it does it would be a $3 fix.


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Also, here's a couple of diagrams if it helps track down where those are supposed to connect:


----------

